# How much will a Lang 84 hold???-Lotsa Pics



## scpatterson (Jun 22, 2009)

Well I jumped in wide open again..
For fathers day I started at 6am lighting my fire in My new Lang 84 (The Smoke Wagon) Cooked on it util 5PM. I thought I had enough to fill her up but I didnt. Heres what I cooked....
57 Pork chops on the top rack
1 8 pound Pork Loin on the Top Rack
11 7-9 pound Butts Botom rack
2 4 pound English Roasts Bottom rack
1 9 pound Sirloin Roast Bottom Rack

Ive read so many different ways to do the butts so heres what I did.
1 Cherry Koolaid rub
1 Apple Cider powder. Kind of like the koolaid
1 I injected with Brown sugar, Apple cider Vinegar, Apple juice
2 Rubbed heavy with that powder Crawfish boil stuff
2 Sugar, Tonys, Oinion, Garlic Powder, 
4 The way I like it Salt and Pepper

I spritz all with Apple Juice, Apple cider vinegar, and a special ingredient Caffinated Rum from Mauritous that I got while working there

Smoked at 240ish from 7 until 4 total 9 hours, pulled them at 200 degress. 
2 of them was not quite there because they were not as easy to pull but it still was not hard. 

Rubbed most of them with Mustard and just a little sugar.

I pulled all the pork butts and put into quart bags. Ended up with 57 pounds finished product with the beef and the pork butts.

Note I hooked up my TV and directv dish and a fan and a lounger. I got the roof put on yesterday and holy cow what a difference not sitting in the direct sun.....

Had an awesome time and just cannot believe how good the Lang cooks. I am so impressed. Everything seems to cook quicker with no flare ups. I held the temps within 10 degrees of where I wanted it for 10 hours and never touched the stack, I only use the vents on teh fire box....
I will honestly say that the only one of the butts that I felt stood out was the the Cherry Koolaid. It was very good and I am going to use it on some ribs next weekend...Im tired and ready for bed so heres the Pics..
Hope everyone had a good Fathersday..






Notice the really RED butt..Its the Koolaid


Notice my one Lonley tomatoe


CHOPS AND MORE CHOPS

ONE OF MY CUSTOMERS


----------



## irishteabear (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow!  That's quite the setup you've got there.  Are you feeding an army?  Everything looks great.  Nice job.


----------



## smokebuzz (Jun 22, 2009)

Very Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 22, 2009)

Holy cow batman!  That is awesome!


----------



## clinchmtnbbq (Jun 22, 2009)

Awesome Cook!!!!!!!


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 22, 2009)

Looks great 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 now all you need is a meat market to feed it


----------



## ronp (Jun 22, 2009)

That's one hell of a lot of meat. Good job.


----------



## countrysmoked (Jun 22, 2009)

very nice rig, enjoy


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jun 22, 2009)

Woah! I might have some trouble fitting that much on all 3 of my rigs! Hope you had alot of company to enjoy the feast with you, or a big empty freezer, cold and waiting!

Nothin' like the satisfaction of customizing your cooking equipment with a TV and & a nice cool breeze (aaaaaaah......).

So, what's next on the upgrades list? Fridge/Freezer?

Good lookin' smoke too, SC! Great close-up of the grate marks on that chop!!!

Eric


----------



## bassman (Jun 22, 2009)

Well, I just had to give you points for this post!  I only wish I had been there to get a plate of smoky goodness!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## div (Jun 22, 2009)

can I buy tickets online ?


----------



## ocsnapper (Jun 22, 2009)

WOW now that's smoking


----------



## bman62526 (Jun 22, 2009)

Insanity!!!  I love it...your rig is road-ready, and by the looks of your cook - you are ready too!  See you at the State Fair?  :-)


----------



## scpatterson (Jun 22, 2009)

Im gonna have to start working with the health dept and all that jazz to find out what I need to do to get a license. 
Im gonna get two 105000 BTU propane butners for that back deck for boiling shrimp/crawfish/frying fish. Still have a lot of planning to do  now that I actually have it and can measure things out. I would think that my next thing is to put my canopies on. Want to work on putting everything in this year and get plenty of practice with it and start next Spring selling.....Thats a long answer I guess.....If any Nebies such a mys elf read this, keep in mind there is tons of info on this site if you look around. I have only made a few posts here but I ahve spent hours upon hours reading


----------



## scpatterson (Jun 22, 2009)

Can someone explain this points thing to me?????


----------



## rickw (Jun 23, 2009)

Very nice smoke and BIG.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 23, 2009)

SC-You have one sweet setup. The q'view was fantastic. Were you laying in a supply of smokey goodness for the family or were you having a huge get together? 

The pic of the three boy's tell us like it really is- "IT'S ALL GOOD STUFF!"


----------

